# Ryobi & Skil 9" band saw



## naplesjim (Mar 8, 2012)

Anybody have any experience with the Ryobi & Skil 9" band saws? Both 
look identical with just a few features that differ. Both are inexpensive. Using this mostly to build dollhouse furniture. Have a Scroll saw and want something more than this (scroll saw). Thank you for any information....naplesjim


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't but I avoid "Skil" products ........have had good luck with Ryobi.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Just curious ... why avoid Skil? I have an old Skil table saw, and it is fine.

Re the band saws, Home Depot has the Ryobi ones, and their cases seem pretty flimsy.

I have a few other Ryobi power tools (drill, router, and circular saw), and I am happy with them so far, but I have not had them very long, so I can't speak to their longevity.

They are attractive to me because they are so inexpensive.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The old Skil tools are built a lot better than those made today.... thats's my opinion. I have not used any newer Skil tools but have looked at them displayed and wouldn't want to have them. The only Ryobi I have used is the Ryobi 13" Planer and am really pleased with it.

I am all for the inexpensive as long as they will do the job.


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a 9" Ryobi that I bought for $50 at an estate sale. It was still in the unopened box. I have three other band saws, 18" Rikon, 14" Delta and 14" Jet that is speed-reduced for non-ferrous metals. I thought the Ryobi would be handy for small utility cuts, and it is. However, I have never been able to get good tracking or a smooth cut. There are some good features about it, but if it is going to be your only band saw, forget it. Get a used 14" Delta, Jet, Grizzly or Delta clone. The blades will cost very little more, last a lot longer and your capacity is far better.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ray Y said:


> I have a 9" Ryobi that I bought for $50 at an estate sale. It was still in the unopened box. I have three other band saws, 18" Rikon, 14" Delta and 14" Jet that is speed-reduced for non-ferrous metals. I thought the Ryobi would be handy for small utility cuts, and it is. However, I have never been able to get good tracking or a smooth cut. There are some good features about it, but if it is going to be your only band saw, forget it. Get a used 14" Delta, Jet, Grizzly or Delta clone. The blades will cost very little more, last a lot longer and your capacity is far better.


And you should have no trouble getting 1/8" blades for a 14" band saw.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

does the blade on a 14" saw move faster than the one on a 9"?

i'm guessing it does, simply because the wheels are larger ... unless the motor spins slower on a 14" saw" ... ?

last question: would a 1/2hp motor be adequate to drive a 14" band saw? I am working towards building my own.


----------

